# Offset Sticks To Transfer Measurement



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm having an oldtimers moment. Could somebody out there tell me what you call the two sticks that you place side by side and clamp together to be able to transfer very precisely the distance between two points to something else.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave-

Maybe - but I was thinking it was something more profound.

BTW - I slowly but surely sneaking up on getting back to Sketchup - as soon as I finish writing a story or two.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, Joe, you don't have to clamp them together. They are best used to make inside measurements. Place them against each of the sides that you're trying to find the distance between, and make a mark across both sticks. You can move them around, stick 'em in your pocket, whatever. Then when you're ready to transfer the measurement, align the marks again, and that's your distance. Don't know the official name.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave - No, first story will only have pictures. The subject will be aligning a dog of a TS. Will eventually put it on LJ. Second story is a marketing thing for a client.

Tim - Yes, you are correct. I had forgot about the mark across. Told you, I'm older than dirt. Some people may call them story sticks, but I think they are something else.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I use "story boards" for some of my furniture that I make regularly. But it's just a piece of wood with various measurements or "points" marked on it. My memory went way south awhile back, and I can't remember ever hearing a name for the measuring sticks.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I do believe this is called paired sticks. You can mark or clamp the 'paired' sticks to give a precise measurement.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Are you thinking of story sticks ?

Bob


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

"Frenchmen's Rule" comes to mind


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Bob#2 has got it. Cabinet makers use them for getting quick and accurate inside measurements for shelves, doors, etc. I like that pair he linked to but instead of shelling out good money for them, I've just used two pieces of scrap.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, I'm going with Story Sticks for inside measurements and the like and Story Boards to use as a reference for furniture "standard" dimensions. I couldn't find anything about a "Frenchmen's Rule" but maybe if you put some varnish on them that kicks them up a notch to a Frenchmen Rule.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Story boards are pieces of your pending project that tell the "story" of how you made that particular cut, joint, route,etc. I use a standard Delta miter saw so when I did the crown molding in my house, I created story boards of the angled inside and outside corners. This type of crown molding requires a compound miter which is possible with my saw if you place the board correctly. Remembering just how to place that board is damn near impossible. So the story boards show you how! And yes, after that project was finished 3 years ago, I still have the story boards!

One of these days though, I'll buy a nice compound miter saw…with a laser too!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the web site that I was referring to in relationship to furniture, etc. http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2006/06/20/story-stick

There are thousands of hits showing all kinds of uses when you Google "Storyboard Woodworking" I'm thinking that additions to my scrap wood pile would be reduced if I spent some time to use same before starting to cut!!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

story sticks, paired sticks, bar gauge, Frenchman's rule,........ Poultry's just another name for chicken.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Joe -

I think I know what you are taking about. *Check out this link on my blog*.

Best Regards,
David
*The Folding Rule*


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

David -
Exactly, but is there a generally accepted name for these?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Joe,

I think they are called "pinch sticks". I use these all the time and find them quite helpful. I have several sizes on my bench.

David


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Joe, I just call them measuring sticks but not as a *rule*. LOL


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

Sometimes, I call them "Bar Gauge" 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/275

And sometimes, Measuring Sticks
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2031

And actually, I don't call them at all, I just go, take them and do the job…

Regards
niki


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all.

Feeling better now. I only thought I had forgotten. You can't forget what you never knew.


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Story boards is the name - don't ask me why.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Molly -

Story boards, or story poles, are different than pinch sticks, pinch rods or gauge bars.

A story stick, or story pole, is a single flat piece of wood that has important measurements marked for lay out purposes.

*Story Stick*

*Taunton: Story Stick*

However, pinch sticks, pinch rods or gauge bars are two opposing rods or sticks that slide beside each other to measure inside openings to measure for square or transfer a measurement.

*Pinch Stick*









*Source: Taunton - Pinch Stick*

Best Regards,
David @ *The Folding Rule*


----------

